# Aristocraft Track Sale



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

Are they doing their annual buy four get one free sale this year?

I have not heard anything about it.

John


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes. It is on now. I suggest you check their site for the details. Click on _Consumer Sales and Specials Offers_ tab on the left.

Gary


----------

